# FS: angelfish breeding pair - $20.00 Surrey 97ave.



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Breeding pair will breed again and again. I don't have the patience to brine shrimp and grow the babies.

$20.00 FIRM call or text 604 722 2699

*I don't know what kind of angels they are**


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Bbummmpp!!!!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Bummppp!!!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

bump!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Why is there no interest in these Angels? Is it price to high? They look like nice Angels. Good luck with your sale.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Okay let's try putting OBO


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

BUmmmpp!!! for some angels.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

25.00 anyone?


----------



## sexyrexy (Oct 11, 2012)

anychance you plan to come out Abbotsford way anytime soon?


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

sorry I don't have a vehicle.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Bump!bump!bump!bump!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Bumpp bummpp bummpp!!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

still available!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

----------------


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Monthly bump!


----------



## enzotesta (Dec 20, 2011)

still have them?...604-839-8706


----------



## EBJD Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey still have these angles? My buddy would be very interested in them!


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow. What's a Beauruful breeding pair angle fish. The price is super awesome. Good luck with the sales. Pump it up.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

i no you said its a breeding pair but can i just guy the marble angelfish, the one in the second photo.


----------

